# Oregon's Kah-nee-ta Resort August 14-17



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey there,

At the PNW spring rally, eyeguy's family and mine (grammer?







) decided to try to hook up in August at the Kah-nee-ta resort. We plan to do this Sun Aug14 through Wed Aug17. The weekends are very crazy there, but midweek the place is wide open mostly.

If there anyone else out there who would like to join, that would be great. Not exactly a full blown rally, but a chance to get together with folks.

You can check it out at www.kahneeta.com. The cost they quoted me was ~$40 per night for two adults and 1 child, each additional child over 8yrs is $8. That covers the full admission to their waterpark also.

For those that haven't been there, the big draw is the waterpark and casino. There is also a golf course, hiking trails, and rafting in the area.

The place is in the Warm Springs Indian Reservation, east of Mt Hood, north of Madras. High desert area = lots of time in the waterpark in August.

Danny


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Danny, not a lot of interest from the other folks. We made our reservation and are looking forward to it. Being from the coast it is nice to get over to the desert to dry out once in awhile.

For all you NW Outbackerâ€™s if you have not been to Kah-Nee-Ta it is worth visiting. I have enjoyed going there since I was a kid. What I personally like best is amount of activities available. I canâ€™t sit still for more than a few minutes at time so sitting around the camp relaxing is not my idea of fun. Seems like I can always find something to do at Kah-nee-ta.

The Swimming pool is HUGE and the water comes from a natural hot spring. To bad they have to add chlorine.







One of the nice things about the pool is they let you use air mattresses and float toys in it. There is a big slide and a small kiddy slide as well. The resort is right along the Deschutes River, so you can swim or go rafting. They used to stock the river and you could fish but last summer they were not allowing any fishing. There is also horseback riding, hiking, a small arcade and mini golf as well as the 18 hole golf course. The casino is just a short drive or shuttle ride away. Next to the casino is a nice restaurant that has an awesome view of the area. The camping area and the resort grounds are beautifully maintained. They have full hookups with 50 amp service and cable TV. Their web site really does not do the place justice, like I say if you like playing in the water and like having many activities available you might want to check this place out. action


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys, not ignoring the idea - I thought it was a good one when we were standing there at eyeguy's Outback kicking it around. I'm having trouble convincing the rest of the family that going to Eastern Oregon in August is a good idea.

We also have some competing choices at that same time so we are trying to work out schedule issues.

I haven't given up - it still sounds good to me!

BBB


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We're kicking the idea around too as Dave has wanted to go back for a while. Last time we were there we didn't have the trailer yet so we didn't pay too much attention to the camping area. But we certainly did love the pool!!! Not sure if we can both get the days off work. We'll still be thinking about it though.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

We thought this sounded like fun too; unfortunately, we have conflicts as well. Have friends coming over from Hawaii sometime in Aug. Have a great time and maybe we can connect some other time.
H.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

eyeguy, great to hear back from you! looking forward to it.



> I'm having trouble convincing the rest of the family that going to Eastern Oregon in August is a good idea.


Thus the pool!!! Eyeguy is not joking, the pool is literally two olympic sized pools combined together, I might be stretching it but I think the whole thing is about as big as a football field. One of them is shallow for youngsters, the other is a little deeper. the big water slide is about 2 stories tall, high sidewalls, twists, turns, etc.

We ended up spending the greater part of the day in or around the pool. I know us PNW folks are not used to actually having warm outside temps when we get in pools!









Keep us posted if anyone else is game. I know mid-week might be an issue for some folks, but the weekends are just slam packed, it is well worth a mini-vaca to have the place to yourself.

Danny


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Sounds like fun but we will be coming back from a Lake Shasta 10 day trip ....

Driving 2 rigs taking boat and tt... We will be up for a week of rest when we get back from that. Just a matter of wrong timing for us


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Danny,

Sounds like a great time to us as well. Kah-nee-ta is a blast. Unfortunately, the timing conflicts with us as well. The following weekend we are off for a week at Wallowa Lake.

That being said, we would be interested in a weekend Fall rally someplace.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

